# Decapeptyl Mensual



## Lollipop2010 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi there,
I was given my meds to be recipient of egg donation from my Spanish Clinic. All of the instructions on the packs are in Spanish. I have kept these meds in my bedroom but have just had a sudden panic if i should have stored the Decap injection in the fridge? Are you able to advise??
Kind regards


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The summary of product characteristics for the English product Decapeptyl SR 3mg (triptorelin) made by Ipsen Ltd
says the following under storage ....


Do not store above 25°C. Keep the container in the outer carton.

So this is fine to store at room temperature.


----------

